# Ready ...........



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 29, 2021)

To ship. 
Sierra series label cast guitars and water slide decal 
Rainbow Trout on Canadian Curly and Birdseye Maple 


 
for the PSI Fly Fishing twist ballpoint pen kit.
Les


----------

